# This sh*t real?



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

So I was browsing the interwebs and found this.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2g218k

Pt 2


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2g5uz3

Got a feeling it's a wind up, but it's a good read either way.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Fiction - good stuff though, held my interest anyway...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Would make an amazing movie. Wouldn't be surprised if it was real, it's not hard to find a legit hit man on the deep web.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

I was thinking the same about it making a good movie...

I've never looked for a hitman so don't know how easy they are to find.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Deep Web has a fair few that I saw the few times u went there. There was a guy that for £1000 would make and send nail bombs to any UK address.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Deep Web has a fair few that I saw the few times u went there. There was a guy that for £1000 would make and send nail bombs to any UK address.


Deep web has anything you can think of on there. Any kind of drug you can get your hands on, guides on how to kidnap kids, kiddie porn, bomb making guides, hit men, gun trade. All sorts of sick shìt.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Deep web has anything you can think of on there. Any kind of drug you can get your hands on, guides on how to kidnap kids, kiddie porn, bomb making guides, hit men, gun trade. All sorts of sick shìt.


Yeah I remember this Belgiun guy advertising an 8 year old and a 12 year old girl, they seemed to be travelling Europe to meet well paying clients. The place scared the **** out of me tbh it's like how the world is without the fear of judgement and people can really do and say what they like without fear. It's ****ing nasty what we're like underneath


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Deep web has anything you can think of on there. Any kind of drug you can get your hands on, guides on how to kidnap kids, kiddie porn, bomb making guides, hit men, gun trade. All sorts of sick shìt.


Does it give details on how to get rid of neighbours dogs?

Those little sh*ts have been barking all night.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I remember this Belgiun guy advertising an 8 year old and a 12 year old girl, they seemed to be travelling Europe to meet well paying clients. The place scared the **** out of me tbh it's like how the world is without the fear of judgement and people can really do and say what they like without fear. *It's ****ing nasty what we're like underneath*


Some truth there!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> Does it give details on how to get rid of neighbours dogs?
> 
> Those little sh*ts have been barking all night.


Kick the door in holding a machete and take the heads as souvenirs. Job done


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I remember this Belgiun guy advertising an 8 year old and a 12 year old girl, they seemed to be travelling Europe to meet well paying clients. The place scared the **** out of me tbh it's like how the world is without the fear of judgement and people can really do and say what they like without fear. It's ****ing nasty what we're like underneath


I know mate. Reading about murder etc. fascinates me with how people's minds can work, but anything involving kids is just a big fück no. The bastards should be skinned alive.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Kick the door in holding a machete and take the heads as souvenirs. Job done


Need to get a machete off the deep web first... Unless I try a steak knife.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

There's a forum on the deep web where gays with AIDS discuss infecting people, one where he wants to infect his son and another where these two guys raped a Chinese bloke then píssed on him, laughing at the same time as telling him they had aids. Fücked up.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> There's a forum on the deep web where gays with AIDS discuss infecting people, one where he wants to infect his son and another where these two guys raped a Chinese bloke then píssed on him, laughing at the same time as telling him they had aids. Fücked up.


Wtf... That's fvcked up.

Think I'm going to venture on this deep web tomorrow for a gander.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Deep web has anything you can think of on there. Any kind of drug you can get your hands on, guides on how to kidnap kids, kiddie porn, bomb making guides, hit men, gun trade. All sorts of sick shìt.


What else have you got on your favourites?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Smitch said:


> What else have you got on your favourites?


Trust me mate, I would never go anywhere near kiddie porn or anything that hurts kiddies. I did however browse the drug/gun/credit card details pages.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I would have thought the career lifespan of a modern day contract killer is pretty short, well unless they work for the government.

Richard Kuklinski spring to mind, but he got caught in the 90s on a wire not realising the capability of technology. He would conceal weapons on aircraft under his coat back in the day before all of the paranoia about terrorism, 'wack'' someone and then fly back same day :laugh:

The question I ask myself when I see really taboo and sick sh1t is can that side of human nature ever be tamed. With all these laws we have, the instinct maybe always will obey the instinct and only the instinct, until of course humans are forced to take pills to subdue their emotions like in the film Equilibrium


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I remember this Belgiun guy advertising an 8 year old and a 12 year old girl, they seemed to be travelling Europe to meet well paying clients. The place scared the **** out of me tbh it's like how the world is without the fear of judgement and people can really do and say what they like without fear. It's ****ing nasty what we're like underneath


How do you even get about on the dark web? I downloaded tor and all I could find was a link to the hidden wiki and silkroad, and that was by googling on the normal net.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Where is this deep web you speak of?

Didn't they shut down silk road?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I would have thought the career lifespan of a modern day contract killer is pretty short, well unless they work for the government.
> 
> Richard Kuklinski spring to mind, but he got caught in the 90s on a wire not realising the capability of technology. He would conceal weapons on aircraft under his coat back in the day before all of the paranoia about terrorism, 'wack'' someone and then fly back same day :laugh:
> 
> The question I ask myself when I see really taboo and sick sh1t is can that side of human nature ever be tamed. With all these laws we have, the instinct maybe always will obey the instinct and only the instinct, until of course humans are forced to take pills to subdue their emotions like in the film Equilibrium


Laws and jail do not stop anybody from doing anything IMO. If it did then there wouldn't be anybody in jail.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> How do you even get about on the dark web? I downloaded tor and all I could find was a link to the hidden wiki and silkroad, and that was by googling on the normal net.


One of my guys in the chech republic Skyped me a step by step guide.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

WHOA. This is the first time I've even heard of the deep web.... what?! That sounds mental!!

How do I check it out??


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So I've got Tor... but now what? Are you guys telling me that you pro-actively searched up all the awful subject matter that I've seen listed on this thread so far?! mg:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kristina said:


> WHOA. This is the first time I've even heard of the deep web.... what?! That sounds mental!!
> 
> How do I check it out??


Iknow you have to have a deep web browser and a password to get inn. But u dont know anymore or how to find the silkroad and so on.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

The silkroad is not just the only deep web marketplace, they are easy enough to find with google.

As far as hitmen for 1k nailbombs are concerned im a bit dubious , if they were that cheap everyone getting a divorce would be buying one and they would be all over the tv- which they are not.

As far as things go you can buy a hell of lot of illegal goods on the marketplaces still, but they are shut down / reopened on a regular basis now.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> So I've got Tor... but now what? Are you guys telling me that you pro-actively searched up all the awful subject matter that I've seen listed on this thread so far?! mg:


im not sure im at the same stage as you... ill figure something out.

but this dark web, deep web or whatever its called seems a bit dodgy.

edit - ok ive been on it for around ten mins and found some sick crap, im going to give up and stick to the normal web :surrender:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

infact im finding some interesting stuff now.

found a site for renting hackers and all sorts.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> im not sure im at the same stage as you... ill figure something out.
> 
> but this dark web, deep web or whatever its called seems a bit dodgy.
> 
> edit - ok ive been on it for around ten mins and found some sick crap, im going to give up and stick to the normal web :surrender:


... gosh, you guys are good at searching for weird stuff. I got bored after 2 minutes.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> ... gosh, you guys are good at searching for weird stuff. I got bored after 2 minutes.


i didnt search anything, i found a directory of sites within that area of web.

contained everything, kiddie stuff, stock broking with bit coin, crowd funded assassinations, drug markets, weapon markets and even one guy who will help you with anything illegal, as long as you pay him.

edit - but more importantly, it unlocks all the websites virgin (my isp) has blocked.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Google "shadow web red room" and that's some sick shít.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pmsl.....yeah......wire someone 10k to kill someone for you.....half now half later. ....they live and you are 5gees light....I juat cant see it....

compkain to trading stansards cause your 12 year old never turned up lol

what a load of [email protected]


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

theres some interesting stuff on there for sure -and some sick **** , unfortunately as they are all illegal you have to put up with the nasty ones.

tor is slow as hell and can be frustrating at times, if all you are trying to do is get to torrent sites (that most isp's have been ordered to block now) just search for a proxy , i.e google search for 'piratebay proxy list' .

once you realise you dont want to mess about with bitcoin , buy an AK47 , order 1kg of coke or buy a hitman - all of which may or may not turn up (your hitman may be a 16 yr old kid who has played call of duty too much) -then the deep web becomes a boring place.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

No need to search for anything to get to your torrent sites. Just use this site come.in


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the only thing the internet is most definitely full off is scammers, fantasisst, liars and keyboard warriors


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Google "shadow web red room" and that's some sick shít.


just had a read about that... sounds wrong, very wrong.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

www.reddit.com/r/onions/comments/1zeve6/huge_list_of_hidden_services/

Something to get you all going


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

aqualung said:


> theres some interesting stuff on there for sure -and some sick **** , unfortunately as they are all illegal you have to put up with the nasty ones.
> 
> *tor is slow as hell and can be frustrating at times, if all you are trying to do is get to torrent sites (that most isp's have been ordered to block now) just search for a proxy , i.e google search for 'piratebay proxy list' .*
> 
> once you realise you dont want to mess about with bitcoin , buy an AK47 , order 1kg of coke or buy a hitman - all of which may or may not turn up (your hitman may be a 16 yr old kid who has played call of duty too much) -then the deep web becomes a boring place.


Millions so far spent on copyright protection and it's done practically nothing to stem the tide. They have prosecuted people in the UK (a handful of people) but usually the process involves the ISP sending out a letter to the homeowner hoping they will interact with the process of prosecution. A little like someone being stopped by the police and then providing a name and address for the purpose of paying a fine or going to court. Without a PERSON, and even with one, it's very difficult for them to take anyone to court over file sharing. At least what I'm heard. I expect in the coming future they'll start sending out more letters as a formality hoping it will scare people to not do it. Never use tor when torrenting


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> No need to search for anything to get to your torrent sites. Just use this site come.in


the proxies it uses are not rotated enough and that site has dead/blocked links most of the time now , shame as i used it myself.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> www.reddit.com/r/onions/comments/1zeve6/huge_list_of_hidden_services/
> 
> Something to get you all going


thats the list ive been looking at, but i found it on a .onion site on the dark deep web or wahtever tis propper name is.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Still works for me. But then I only use h33t for magazines. Been a member of torrentleech for years so don't have any issues getting stuff


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Still works for me. But then I only use h33t for magazines. Been a member of torrentleech for years so don't have any issues getting stuff


i have loads with virgin, as soon as i find a new link to a website they seem to block it... can get in on the originals now with tor though


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

it depends on your isp, sky has most of come.in blocked on a regular basis , easy to get round as i said, just search google for the proxy lists.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Is accessing deebweb the same via Silk Road ? Through tor browser ?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> Is accessing deebweb the same via Silk Road ? Through tor browser ?


I'm using tor to get on it... Trying to find out more about this shadow web that @MF88 mentioned.

Yes I know it sounds sick on there, but I want to have a look around.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll definitely be making use of some of the hacking services available


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'll definitely be making use of some of the hacking services available


well the rent a hacker i found seems rather expensive, he wants 200 euro to hack email/facebook or 500euro for web hacking/espionage.... good thing you can pay in bitcoins, if you have enough.

but from reading about him he does seem to kno his sh*t so it would be done well, i think.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

A lot of these look fake. Give us $10000 and we'll give you a US passport, give us $10000 and we'll kill anyone in the world for you, $500 to hack any website, etc. and many of them have the same template.. I dunno about you, but if someone on the internet gave me $10000 I would rather just keep the money and go on holiday rather than hide in some hole trying to kill some random joe.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Lightning said:


> A lot of these look fake. Give us $10000 and we'll give you a US passport, give us $10000 and we'll kill anyone in the world for you, $500 to hack any website, etc. and many of them have the same template.. I dunno about you, but if someone on the internet gave me $10000 I would rather just keep the money and go on holiday rather than hide in some hole trying to kill some random joe.


yeah i get the feeling of that, but im looking more and more on it... im fairly fascinated by it... and most of them dont accept payment in usd/gbp/eur they want bitcoins or ukash (or similar) ive already found some bitcoin laundering service on there, so i assume using bitcoins must be safer for the individual... providing its a legit service.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Lightning said:


> A lot of these look fake. Give us $10000 and we'll give you a US passport, give us $10000 and we'll kill anyone in the world for you, $500 to hack any website, etc. and many of them have the same template.. I dunno about you, but if someone on the internet gave me $10000 I would rather just keep the money and go on holiday rather than hide in some hole trying to kill some random joe.


Hitmen have always been real, now we just live in a beautiful era that such services can be advertised online and paid for digitally.

Quickest way to find out is to pay for something cheap and see if said person gets a kicking.

Silk road is proven to be safe. When initially shutdown the fbi confiscated $28,000,000 from their escrow account......... If the road allowed violent things to be traded the Hitmen would of used the road as a sales base.

Shall we all chip in £20 and see if sigma gets bummed hahaha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

zasker said:


> yeah i get the feeling of that, but im looking more and more on it... im fairly fascinated by it... and most of them dont accept payment in usd/gbp/eur they want bitcoins or ukash (or similar) ive already found some bitcoin laundering service on there, so i assume using bitcoins must be safer for the individual... providing its a legit service.


The only way to trace payment via bitcoin would be to go through every single transaction since the beginning. Something that could never be done.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> The only way to trace payment via bitcoin would be to go through every single transaction since the beginning. Something that could never be done.


i think i mentioned in another post, but ive found a bitcoin wallet on tor which launders your bitcoins so even more security there.

im starting to like this deep web, some interesting stuff on there.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2g9cdy

Part 3


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hitmen have always been real, now we just live in a beautiful era that such services can be advertised online and paid for digitally.
> 
> Quickest way to find out is to pay for something cheap and see if said person gets a kicking.
> 
> ...


Yeah silk road was legit, but that was because you could leave feedback, the same as with eBay.

The person offering hitman services doesn't sell bubble gum on the side, so you can't buy something cheap and see if he delivers. Even if he did, maybe it's just to gain your trust for the big scam?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2g9cdy
> 
> Part 3


dudes got a vivid imagination or is bat sh*t crazy.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anybody want some screenshots?

http://www.reddit.com/r/deepwebpics


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Anybody want some screenshots?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/deepwebpics


So wrong :/


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Aside from the red room story which was shockingly horrific (thanks for ruining my day btw), everything else is mostly scams. There's even a few Ponzi schemes going (the "double your bitcoin" guys).


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Lightning said:


> Aside from the red room story which was shockingly horrific (thanks for ruining my day btw), everything else is mostly scams. There's even a few Ponzi schemes going (the "double your bitcoin" guys).


Talking from experience or just your opinion?


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Talking from experience or just your opinion?


Just my opinion.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Anybody want some screenshots?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/deepwebpics


Some very wrong stuff on there... I've only found fraudish stuff and a few marketplaces.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Anybody want some screenshots?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/deepwebpics


 This is ****edd up


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

HDU said:


> This is ****edd up


Don't be silly. It's not real.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Don't be silly. It's not real.


I wouldn't put it past some people.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Laws and jail do not stop anybody from doing anything IMO. If it did then there wouldn't be anybody in jail.


Basically yeah because there is no solution there is a law, that's how society deals with it.

I'm not one for modern day society at all, I think it's a pretty barbaric and sick age to be living in just with better technology. I think we are a few hundred years away, at least, from being able to call ourselves civilised.. and by civilised I don't mean control of the population by some totalitarian big brother state, I mean genuinely being able to address the inequalities which cause social deprivation and impoverishment and preventing them at source. The world's still full of little factions (countries) plotting and scheming against one another for power


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Basically yeah because there is no solution there is a law, that's how society deals with it.
> 
> I'm not one for modern day society at all, I think it's a pretty barbaric and sick age to be living in just with better technology. I think we are a few hundred years away, at least, from being able to call ourselves civilised.. and by civilised I don't mean control of the population by some totalitarian big brother state, I mean genuinely being able to address the inequalities which cause social deprivation and impoverishment and preventing them at source. The world's still full of little factions (countries) plotting and scheming against one another for power


I don't think what you are suggesting would ever be possible, just on the sole issue of there being so many people in the world nt all will see eye to eye in an ideal.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Basically yeah because there is no solution there is a law, that's how society deals with it.
> 
> I'm not one for modern day society at all, I think it's a pretty barbaric and sick age to be living in just with better technology. I think we are a few hundred years away, at least, from being able to call ourselves civilised.. and by civilised I don't mean control of the population by some totalitarian big brother state, I mean genuinely being able to address the inequalities which cause social deprivation and impoverishment and preventing them at source. The world's still full of little factions (countries) plotting and scheming against one another for power


It'll never happen. Only by a nazi style take over because some group will be segregated and need to be removed to make it all a happy place.

Which is what the deep psycho Islam fruitcakes are trying


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

kristina said:


> Don't be silly. It's not real.


It is. People are fvcked up, when religious nuts talk about demons, these people are the human manifestations. Seriously evil people.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> It'll never happen. Only my a nazi style take over because some group will be segregated and need to be removed to make it all a happy place.
> 
> Which is what the deep psycho Islam fruitcakes are trying


Are you on about people or is Islam fruitcake some sort of Middle Eastern savoury? :tongue:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

zasker said:


> Are you on about people or is Islam fruitcake some sort of Middle Eastern savoury?


Both.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> It is. People are fvcked up, when religious nuts talk about demons, these people are the human manifestations. Seriously evil people.


The DIY vasectomy kit is a rather strange thing on there... I wouldn't let a stranger do that, let alone attempt it myself.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> The DIY vasectomy kit is a rather strange thing on there... I wouldn't let a stranger do that, let alone attempt it myself.


There's a post on a forum there that I saw a screenshot of. Basically 2 guys kidnapped a little girl, really ****ed her up, needles in her face, huge dildos inside her to **** up her insides, sewn her lips shut so she couldn't scream etc etc. Felt sick.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OK let's get to the useful stuff, how do you watch videos blocked in the UK on youtube without downloading hola?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> OK let's get to the useful stuff, how do you watch videos blocked in the UK on youtube without downloading hola?


Pretty sure using tor it would work seen as tor is anonymous browsing, it shouldn't be able to locate your territory so should load the video.... I guess.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> There's a post on a forum there that I saw a screenshot of. Basically 2 guys kidnapped a little girl, really ****ed her up, needles in her face, huge dildos inside her to **** up her insides, sewn her lips shut so she couldn't scream etc etc. Felt sick.


I'm starting to think I might have had enough internet for today.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> OK let's get to the useful stuff, how do you watch videos blocked in the UK on youtube without downloading hola?


Use a private VPN, lets you access any site from a dropdown list of servers in various locations. If it's secure and doesn't keep logs you can also use it to download torrents without getting caught..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

MF88 said:


> There's a post on a forum there that I saw a screenshot of. Basically 2 guys kidnapped a little girl, really ****ed her up, needles in her face, huge dildos inside her to **** up her insides, sewn her lips shut so she couldn't scream etc etc. Felt sick.


Yeah, thanks for that mate. You don't even know if that ****s real! I hope it's not...


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

zasker said:


> I don't think what you are suggesting would ever be possible, just on the sole issue of there being so many people in the world nt all will see eye to eye in an ideal.


I'm talking about the construct of society. What we understand now won't be true in 500 or a 1000 years time, all these punitive laws and taxes won't apply then, things will be very different.

I'm hoping it'll be more on the side of a utopia than a dystopia but none of us on the forum will be around to see it, just fingers crossed the better angels of human nature win out.

Think about it as natural progression. France only stopped hanging people in 1977 and the USA still practices capital punishment, people always use the cliche ''it's 2014 for god sake how can this still happen'' like it's supposed to mean something. In the grand scheme of it all we're in the dark ages, not even developed enough to harness the world's infinite forms of renewable energy, despite having the technology to do it.

Almost nothing of what you or I think now will apply in hundreds of years, never say things like ''its not possible'' when you can't fathom what the future holds for us as a species. Only a hundred years ago they believed the world was flat


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Almost nothing of what you or I think now will apply in hundreds of years, never say things like ''its not possible'' when you can't fathom what the future holds for us as a species. *Only a hundred years ago they believed the world was flat*


It's always been flat. Don't be fooled by lies propagated by the Illuminati and the lizard people controlling the world!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> I'm starting to think I might have had enough internet for today.


Exactly what I thought. It was a screenshot posted on Reddit and it's seriously made me hate people in general now. The ****ed up thing is that it could be your neighbour, workmate, bloke down the gym, anybody. I'm sticking to UKM, Oddee, Tube8 and ESPN and that'll do me. **** the internet.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just been checking out some of the reddit screen shots and it's sickening... However, a lot of those comments/threads, I personally believe majority is fiction (the stuff that everyone clearly gets so "creeped out" by).


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Exactly what I thought. It was a screenshot posted on Reddit and it's seriously made me hate people in general now. The ****ed up thing is that it could be your neighbour, workmate, bloke down the gym, anybody. I'm sticking to UKM, Oddee, Tube8 and ESPN and that'll do me. **** the internet.


Don't forget xhamster, need that on the list. :cool2:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MF88 said:


> There's a post on a forum there that I saw a screenshot of. Basically 2 guys kidnapped a little girl, really ****ed her up, needles in her face, huge dildos inside her to **** up her insides, sewn her lips shut so she couldn't scream etc etc. Felt sick.


My gosh. Glad I didn't stumble upon anything like that.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> Don't forget xhamster, need that on the list. :cool2:


Xhamster is good as long as you can avoid all the vids of dudes just jacking it to the camera.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> It'll never happen. Only by a nazi style take over because some group will be segregated and need to be removed to make it all a happy place.
> 
> Which is what the deep psycho Islam fruitcakes are trying


Not sure what you interpret to be a happy place. It's down to perception, mine isn't going to be the same as yours. As a guess what you are implying I meant was that we should be living in a lawless society where people talk their differences out or something.. not at all my interpretation.

What I'd like to see is the species building on existing concepts and discarding that which is totally useless (large parts of the justice system for example), archaic drug laws designed to keep people in prison for private prisons to profit from slave labour (happens in the USA). An alternative to actual LAWS - hard to fathom this, but I think the future systems won't have laws as we know them, I think justice will be practiced in a different way than it is now, don't ask me how, I just sense that the system we have now won't survive the transition, it's too irrelevant, too corrupt

I believe in democracy though and the chance would be a fine thing, what we have is a plutocracy, most of us whether we want to believe it or not live by the actions of a few wealthy people (well a few by comparison to overall population). Democracy exists only in theory at the moment. Affluence can buy a persons freedom, corporations keep essential food and water scarce to keep demand high and profits high with it. Justice exists in the judicial sense (it's there to address the problem of injustice) but lets be honest it fails as often as it succeeds.

This is how it ticks along. I mean let's say when you vote in the UK election, you have the illusion of choice because it seems like there are competing parties with different ideologies competing for your vote, but really all of them (all politicians) answer to a higher power (corporate and financial powers) which really determine how we live are lives, 80% of it anyway. The other 20% is sort of flummery, that changes with the changing factions, making us feel like we really have a say, when really we don't


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I'm talking about the construct of society. What we understand now won't be true in 500 or a 1000 years time, all these punitive laws and taxes won't apply then, things will be very different.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll be more on the side of a utopia than a dystopia but none of us on the forum will be around to see it, just fingers crossed the better angels of human nature win out.
> 
> ...


I don't think its a case that we can't harness the natural energy sources as we can, I think it's more that we are set in our ways and don't want to change. Seen as change is scary and challenging, why change when what we have is working... For now.

I'm still not convinced that on 1000's of years that we will ever have a utopia, you are saying we are living on a dark age effectively as we have technologies but cannot harness them, that will always be the case. New technology is made before we have an understanding of how to harness it to its full capabilities.

As for the whole dying thing and not being around to see the future, I read an interesting quote earlier which is below...

"All matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves."


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Xhamster is good as long as you can avoid all the vids of dudes just jacking it to the camera.


Well if you stick to the straight stuff that shouldn't be happening. :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Not sure what you interpret to be a happy place. It's down to perception, mine isn't going to be the same as yours. As a guess what you are implying I meant was that we should be living in a lawless society where people talk their differences out or something.. not at all my interpretation.
> 
> What I'd like to see is the species building on existing concepts and discarding that which is totally useless (large parts of the justice system for example), archaic drug laws designed to keep people in prison for private prisons to profit from slave labour (happens in the USA). An alternative to actual LAWS - hard to fathom this, but I think the future systems won't have laws as we know them, I think justice will be practiced in a different way than it is now, don't ask me how, I just sense that the system we have now won't survive the transition, it's too irrelevant, too corrupt
> 
> ...


That last paragraph.... DAMN SON!!!!!!!!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> Well if you stick to the straight stuff that shouldn't be happening. :lol:


But before you filter it there's thumbnails of cocks everywhere. Or am I thinking of xvideos?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Lightning said:


> It's always been flat. Don't be fooled by lies propagated by the Illuminati and the lizard people controlling the world!


I think paranoia is a healthy thing. Can't remember who used the term ''a suspicious mind is a healthy mind'', ...our age is the age of paranoia. We've never been safer but at the same time never been closer to complete destruction. You can ridicule someone for believing in bloodline families and lizards, but you're just as culpable to manipulation when you turn on the sh1t box every night, and then go and recite what you've been told to think to someone you know. The irony in this is that those sorts of conspiracies you mention probably contain more idioms of truth than what is out there in the public realm that everyone consumes and doesn't think twice about


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> But before you filter it there's thumbnails of cocks everywhere. Or am I thinking of xvideos?


Well in the name of research I'll log on both and check...... This may take some time :thumb:

Both had ads for cams.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I think paranoia is a healthy thing. Can't remember who used the term ''a suspicious mind is a healthy mind'', ...our age is the age of paranoia. We've never been safer but at the same time never been closer to complete destruction. You can ridicule someone for believing in bloodline families and lizards, but you're just as culpable to manipulation when you turn on the sh1t box every night, and then go and recite what you've been told to think to someone you know. The irony in this is that those sorts of conspiracies you mention probably contain more idioms of truth than what is out there in the public realm that everyone consumes and doesn't think twice about


Makes me glad that I don't watch tv.... Other than downloads of family guy, simpsons and American dad.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> Makes me glad that I don't watch tv.... Other than downloads of family guy, simpsons and American dad.


Simpsons was good up to about season 12, now it's a **** poor excuse for TV. Family Guy and American Dad on the other hand are genius.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

zasker said:


> I don't think its a case that we can't harness the natural energy sources as we can, I think it's more that we are set in our ways and don't want to change. Seen as change is scary and challenging, why change when what we have is working... For now.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that on 1000's of years that we will ever have a utopia, you are saying we are living on a dark age effectively as we have technologies but cannot harness them, that will always be the case. New technology is made before we have an understanding of how to harness it to its full capabilities.
> 
> ...


Well by dark age I mean our laws are not structured to deal with modern society. Technology moves faster than human insight, so we can build things but not understand their true power, that's why some laws today are almost laughably irrelevant because they need updating. Companies (in case you didn't know) routinely try to hold back technological advancement (there are patents that exist that would make electric cars a much more viable an option, but as the energy companies hold the patents they don't get released which forces people to rely on finite forms of energy like petroleum) So I just said there what you said as well.

The question is though humans aren't stuck in their ways, not consciously anyway. It's not as though the masses have any control over what enters the market, but there are definitely people on this planet that want to clutch onto power and not think for the good of all, the sort of people in government and financial institutions that understand the existing system inside allowing them to exploit it for personal gain. The people that hold the masses back are the ones that little is ever known about, like the Rothchilds (they have a perfect understanding of how to manipulate the system) and would actually work against a system that is fairer for all. Laws today support corporate interests more than your average civilians. What we'll see in the future is hopefully an end to this sort of elitism and the monoplisation of things essential to human health and happiness


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

zasker said:


> Makes me glad that I don't watch tv.... Other than downloads of family guy, simpsons and American dad.


The BBC will lose the license fee within our lifetime. If you look at the overall trend, the majority of people that pay the fee are old timers (those that grew up during a time when child abuse was at worst frowned upon and sometimes socially acceptable), the 18-25's are the least likely to pay it because they see through the facade and don't want to support such an abhorrently perverse organisation OR spend most of their time broke, and would rather give tvl the run around (like me), or both :lol: . Time they fukced it all off and started standing on their own two feet, get their revenue from broadcasting crap adverts like the other channels


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Simpsons was good up to about season 12, now it's a **** poor excuse for TV. Family Guy and American Dad on the other hand are genius.


IMO, South Park is where it's at now.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lightning said:


> IMO, South Park is where it's at now.


South Park has never lost it's humour, always edgy humour too.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Simpsons was good up to about season 12, now it's a **** poor excuse for TV. Family Guy and American Dad on the other hand are genius.


I grew up with the simpsons, I shall watch it to the bitter end in all its yellow skin glory.

Family guy is doing season 13 soon, airs on sept 28th with a family guy/simpsons cross over.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

zasker said:


> *I grew up with the simpsons, I shall watch it to the bitter end in all its yellow skin glory.*
> 
> Family guy is doing season 13 soon, airs on sept 28th with a family guy/simpsons cross over.


It's people like you that make producers stop trying.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> The BBC will lose the license fee within our lifetime. If you look at the overall trend, the majority of people that pay the fee are old timers (those that grew up during a time when child abuse was at worst frowned upon and sometimes socially acceptable), the 18-25's are the least likely to pay it because they see through the facade and don't want to support such an abhorrently perverse organisation OR spend most of their time broke, and would rather give tvl the run around (like me), or both :lol: . Time they fukced it all off and started standing on their own two feet, get their revenue from broadcasting crap adverts like the other channels


I download all my tv and films, I don't pay a tv license but I live with my parents... Even if I didn't I wouldn't be paying for it, it's fooking stupid.

A license for a tv... Srsly?

If I need a license for a tv, whys it not like a driving license? Why do I need to renew it yearly? Also the license is payable to BBC, why not give me the opportunity not to have bbc channels?

They should just put in adverts, I'm sure adverts will get more revenue than tv licenses.... Plus if the BBC had adverts there would actually be something decent on bbc. :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Lightning said:


> It's people like you that make producers stop trying.


How do you mean? Just because I mindlessly watch it?

To be honest it fades more into the background, I've been watching family guy all night but I've been paying more attention to my ipad (what I'm on now) so I couldn't really tell you whT episodes I've watched.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

zasker said:


> How do you mean? Just because I mindlessly watch it?
> 
> To be honest it fades more into the background, I've been watching family guy all night but I've been paying more attention to my ipad (what I'm on now) so I couldn't really tell you whT episodes I've watched.


Yeah when you have people that will watch it no matter what, why should they put in the effort to keep up the standard? But yeah I've been guilty of doing the same..


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Lightning said:


> Yeah when you have people that will watch it no matter what, why should they put in the effort to keep up the standard? But yeah I've been guilty of doing the same..


To be honest I don't think there is an incentive for them to put the effort in anymore.

Take me for example, I don't watch the shows live nor do I buy copies of them, I download it through torrents.

Since I don't watch the shows on tv I don't contribute to their ratings and since I don't buy it I don't contribute to their profits yet I watch the show... So they're making no money off me and their ratings aren't any better because of me.

So why would you want to put effort into something that someone is going to get for free?


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

zasker said:


> To be honest I don't think there is an incentive for them to put the effort in anymore.
> 
> Take me for example, I don't watch the shows live nor do I buy copies of them, I download it through torrents.
> 
> ...


There is still a passive gain for them, even if you don't actively pay for watching the episodes you watch. For one, Simpsons is a franchise and by continuing to watch you continue to be conscious of the brand, so for example, you are probably slightly more likely to buy a ticket to watch a Simpsons movie, or buy a Simpsons toy, or download a Simpsons game on your iPad, which they can monetize.

Secondly, by continuing to watch and tell people about it you promote the brand through word of mouth; even in this thread you have essentially broadcast praise for the show to dozens of people.

Also, for every X people that downloads torrents, there is one person who will buy the DVDs, or eventually watch on a TV network of some sort.

Simpsons is awesome BTW.


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

A good read but I don't think it's real though.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Would make an amazing movie. Wouldn't be surprised if it was real, it's not hard to find a legit hit man on the deep web.


I imagine the author of the piece thought this too!!$$$$$$$


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

freddee said:


> I imagine the author of the piece thought this too!!$$$$$$$


Quick get it copy righted, change a few details and get yo as$ to Hollywood.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

zasker said:


> I download all my tv and films, I don't pay a tv license but I live with my parents... Even if I didn't I wouldn't be paying for it, it's fooking stupid.
> 
> A license for a tv... Srsly?
> 
> ...


Exactly what I think. They're getting desperate now though because revenues are falling year on year; they do successfully prosecute people who are ignorant of their rights though, and sadly the government saw fit to revoke legal support for tv license matters which means if they successfully have a name on paper that they can use to take you to court you're most likely going to fall into the trap of the commercial courts and end up with a fine. I've not got a license and haven't revoked right of access, I keep getting letters which cost them money to send which I ignore. I've seen tvl goons threatening to come around wearing cameras, this was something that was hinted was going to happen, but it's illegal to film someone on private property without consent and really there's nothing they can do without joinder.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Exactly what I think. They're getting desperate now though because revenues are falling year on year; they do successfully prosecute people who are ignorant of their rights though, and sadly the government saw fit to revoke legal support for tv license matters which means if they successfully have a name on paper that they can use to take you to court you're most likely going to fall into the trap of the commercial courts and end up with a fine. I've not got a license and haven't revoked right of access, I keep getting letters which cost them money to send which I ignore. I've seen tvl goons threatening to come around wearing cameras, this was something that was hinted was going to happen, but it's illegal to film someone on private property without consent and really there's nothing they can do without joinder.


after watching over 40 yrs of the same **** repeated i decided at the start of this year to drop my TV licence , ive had letters which get binned and my first goon turned up a few weeks ago - i opened the door said not interested and shut it in his face (i am legally licence free anyway, but **** them).

you do not need a TV licence to own a TV - you need a TV licence if you watch *live *TV.

the tv licence resistance forums are a great source of info and advise.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

aqualung said:


> after watching over 40 yrs of the same **** repeated i decided at the start of this year to drop my TV licence , ive had letters which get binned and my first goon turned up a few weeks ago - i opened the door said not interested and shut it in his face (i am legally licence free anyway, but **** them).
> 
> you do not need a TV licence to own a TV - you need a TV licence if you watch *live *TV.
> 
> the tv licence resistance forums are a great source of info and advise.


i think people get confused and think they need a license for the tv.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

aqualung said:


> after watching over 40 yrs of the same **** repeated i decided at the start of this year to drop my TV licence , ive had letters which get binned and my first goon turned up a few weeks ago - i opened the door said not interested and shut it in his face (i am legally licence free anyway, but **** them).
> 
> you do not need a TV licence to own a TV - you need a TV licence if you watch *live *TV.
> 
> the tv licence resistance forums are a great source of info and advise.


I haven't paid it in the year + since I moved, and had in that time over 30 letters now which all get binned. I did get someone reporting to be from Betterware who kept coming around and putting cards through the letter box which I thought may have been a goon undercover lol but no one actually from tvl. I think it's because where I live there are loads of renters, and they can't keep up with the backlog of addresses without licenses. One of the perks of living in a scummy area, although I love it here. I guess they have so many people to chase. If you had a London post code in an affluent street I'm sure you'd stand out like a sore thumb as most people who can easily afford to pay a license do. I'd hate to be one of those sods in the only street without a license


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

But a license is only £12 a month. Why not just pay it to avoid all the hassle of not paying it?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

MF88 said:


> But a license is only £12 a month. Why not just pay it to avoid all the hassle of not paying it?


Well because the BBC has a lot of dirty dealings and a very chequered history what with the pedophile scandals which were hushed up and still are.

What I resent most is being harassed to pay for something I don't use and I also think the quality of BBC media reporting is horrendous. The BBC has an agenda in just about everything it reports, this doesn't make it any different than Fox News or ITN because they all report with a biased slant, but at least we aren't forced to pay for something to be fed to us which is not just poison but incredibly damaging to our view of the world, our attitudes and beliefs of one another


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

MF88 said:


> But a license is only £12 a month. Why not just pay it to avoid all the hassle of not paying it?


because i dont use the service , why should i pay for something i dont use regardless of cost :confused1:

...... tho if you are willing to pay for services you dont want/need or have too - go for it 

* i am comitting no crime and should not be treated like a criminal by a corporate organisation, if it was anyone else the streams of letters and visits would be classed as harassment.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

aqualung said:


> because i dont use the service , why should i pay for something i dont use regardless of cost :confused1:
> 
> ...... tho if you are willing to pay for services you dont want/need or have too - go for it


You seriously don't watch anything on BBC? The World Cup, Olympics, MOTD, Bake Off, Masterchef, Family Guy (although I'm not sure if BBC3 is included in the license fee), your missus watching Eastenders and all them soap bollocks?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> But a license is only £12 a month. Why not just pay it to avoid all the hassle of not paying it?


dont forget the majority of people already pay a subscription to sky, virgin or bt for a tv/internet package, so why add a tv license on top of that?



DeskSitter said:


> Well because the BBC has a lot of dirty dealings and a very chequered history what with the pedophile scandals which were hushed up and still are.
> 
> What I resent most is being harassed to pay for something I don't use and I also think the quality of BBC media reporting is horrendous. The BBC has an agenda in just about everything it reports, this doesn't make it any different than Fox News or ITN because they all report with a biased slant, but at least we aren't forced to pay for something to be fed to us which is not just poison but incredibly damaging to our view of the world, our attitudes and beliefs of one another


exactly, most, if not all news is biased, if news is meant to be news they should be reporting good and bad things on there for instance 'today ten people were killed in a car bombing, however estonia has discovered electricity and my neighbours dog gave birth to 11 puppies' - never heard anything like that on the news.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

MF88 said:


> You seriously don't watch anything on BBC? The World Cup, Olympics, MOTD, Bake Off, Masterchef, Family Guy (although I'm not sure if BBC3 is included in the license fee), your missus watching Eastenders and all them soap bollocks?


Fine if you want to watch these programs mate and not have them all disappear, what about a subscription service to the channel OR having to watch advertisements like the other channels? Honestly don't think anyone can defend the BBC sending around people that work on commission to force money out of citizens, it's just not on anymore.

In case you didn't know Children in Need is a scam as well, most of that money goes to BBC coffers and not to poverty stricken people


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

MF88 said:


> You seriously don't watch anything on BBC? The World Cup, Olympics, MOTD, Bake Off, Masterchef, Family Guy (although I'm not sure if BBC3 is included in the license fee), your missus watching Eastenders and all them soap bollocks?


only thing i watch which comes from bbc production is top gear, but again i torrent it 

family guy isnt technically a bbc production, i think its produced by fox but i think bbc have rights to show new episodes first here in the uk.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Fine if you want to watch these programs mate and not have them all disappear, what about a subscription service to the channel OR having to watch advertisements like the other channels? Honestly don't think anyone can defend the BBC sending around people that work on commission to force money out of citizens, it's just not on anymore.
> 
> In case you didn't know Children in Need is a scam as well, most of that money goes to BBC coffers and not to poverty stricken people


Don't get me wrong mate, I'm not defending BBC at all, I'd be quite happy to sit through adverts and not pay the fee because I Sky+ most things anyway.

And re: Children in Need, isn't Wogan on the payroll for that even though it's a 'charity'? Can't stand that old fücker, I hope he dies soon and it comes out about him being a Saville too.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

zasker said:


> dont forget the majority of people already pay a subscription to sky, virgin or bt for a tv/internet package, so why add a tv license on top of that?
> 
> exactly, most, if not all news is biased, if news is meant to be news they should be reporting good and bad things on there for instance 'today ten people were killed in a car bombing, however estonia has discovered electricity and my neighbours dog gave birth to 11 puppies' - never heard anything like that on the news.


They had the odd sob story back when I used to watch, like a story about George the turtle whose 140 years old or something and looked past it if you ask me, but that sort of thing I'd rather hear about when I get home. Nowadays it's almost always miserable sh1t, some turmoil somewhere, wouldn't mind if we as a country were in a position to take the moral high-ground, but a lot of what they report on we played a part in causing because we won't withdraw our fukcing military from these places and leave these countries to their own devices. ''Breaking news just in, IS have secured a nuclear weapon and are aiming it at the British Isle, MP of foreign affairs Mr. Scumbag [email protected] says we are are 10minutes from being liquidated, and now the weather''...


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Don't get me wrong mate, I'm not defending BBC at all, I'd be quite happy to sit through adverts and not pay the fee because I Sky+ most things anyway.
> 
> And re: Children in Need, isn't Wogan on the payroll for that even though it's a 'charity'? Can't stand that old fücker, I hope he dies soon and it comes out about him being a Saville too.


Well I do understand sort of where your coming from because we all grew up with the BBC, and Sunday afternoon programs used to send me into a blissful kip on the sofa after football back when I used to watch it. It's a bit of an institution I suppose, one time I would have said ban the BBC, I don't think that now I just think they need to knock this door to door harassment on the head. It'll mean losing out on a few million a year, but they'll survive. At the moment they have more money than they know what to do with, and the quality of programs doesn't really justify the fee. £12 a month is the cost of a broadband connection. Most people don't realise though that what they pay goes towards sprucing up the BBC offices or employing people like Wogan, and not necessarily on making quality programs, might seem like value for money but not when you take into account what they actually make in revenue versus their output, which like you said is mostly repeats


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

MF88 said:


> You seriously don't watch anything on BBC? The World Cup, Olympics, MOTD, Bake Off, Masterchef, Family Guy (although I'm not sure if BBC3 is included in the license fee), your missus watching Eastenders and all them soap bollocks?


nope, i do not watch any live TV, my sky boxes were stripped of there hardrives and dumped and there is no aerial from the wall socket to my TV , the only thing connect4d to my main TV is my PC.

....i'll say it again - you only need to buy a licence if the watch *live* TV as it is being broadcast , if eastenders is on at 7pm i can watch it at 9pm instead in bbci player catchup (not that i watch that **** anyway its just an example) , it is not illegal to use your TV to watch any catchup service - be it bbci ,4OD or any of the others via your PC.

i am 45 years old, i have been watching the same **** on every channel for my whole life (repeats) - i am at a stage in my life where i have better things to do than sit in front of a box watching soaps or any of the other bollocks that the BBC or any other channels produce , i read and research materials i need or am interested in or listen to music , i watch the odd catch up tv things like horizon /documentary's and that about it- i would say in a day i might watch a total of an hr or less of catch up tv.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've not paid for a TV licence for the last 9 years of my life. I go out of my way to not pay the robbing fools. Would rather shiit in my hands and clap than pay them!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

The bull sh*t is very real in this thread, usual suspects...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

mark22 said:


> The bull sh*t is very real in this thread, usual suspects...


naming or quoting the people you are talking about might allow them to enlighten you with a response as to what you think is bull****. :thumb:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah, can't be bothered with the argument.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

My quality of life improved when we got rid of TVs from our house. It started around Uni. I got a smaller TV... Long story short. For me a decent PC monitor and iPlayer killed live TV.

I just lost the taste for zoning out. Now I leave the room if it's on at my parents house.

I've got better things to do.

I pay for a license still cause my kids stream on the laptop.

Perhaps I will put a stop to that and they can just use the iPlayer.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

aqualung said:


> naming or quoting the people you are talking about might allow them to enlighten you with a response as to what you think is bull****. :thumb:


i agree... cant just call bullsh*t and not mention who is bullsh*tting.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

zasker said:


> i agree... cant just call bullsh*t and not mention who is bullsh*tting.


Tags or no bull


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Tags or no bull


 @mark22 three of us want to know the bullsh*tter... come on... name and shame :lol:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Desksitter might cry...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Trust me mate, I would never go anywhere near kiddie porn or anything that hurts kiddies. I did however browse the drug/gun/credit card details pages.


Funny thing a mate told me about the deep web, its like looking through a glas window security wize. There can be people onthe other side watching your every move, more so then the normal internet.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> n, but it's illegal to film someone on private property without consent
> 
> ]


Really? Which law is that?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Really? Which law is that?


Common Law, Human Rights Act.

I'm really starting to despise you


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gep7h

For anyone that wants this sh1t to be real!!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gep7h
> 
> For anyone that wants this sh1t to be real!!


first one of those ive read, if you think that real i assume you also sit up waiting for santa claus on the 25th :tongue:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

aqualung said:


> first one of those ive read, if you think that real i assume you also sit up waiting for santa claus on the 25th :tongue:


No I said this is for anyone that *wants* this **** to be real, not that I think it is, now I have no issue taking some stick if you think I think this is real, however when it comes to Santa Claus, now thats a different matter!! Dont diss the Claus!! Santa is 100% real FFS :whistling: here is the link to the proof!!  http://santaisreal.com/


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> No I said this is for anyone that *wants* this **** to be real, not that I think it is, now I have no issue taking some stick if you think I think this is real, however when it comes to Santa Claus, now thats a different matter!! Dont diss the Claus!! Santa is 100% real FFS :whistling: here is the link to the proof!!  http://santaisreal.com/


lol - apologies , i should have made the post clearer , i wasn't specifically aiming my answer at you


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

aqualung said:


> lol - apologies , i should have made the post clearer , i wasn't specifically aiming my answer at you


No worries, I just get upset when it comes to Santa and I am on PCT at the min so floods of tears are imminent!! :sad:


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a mate who was into all this deep web and shadow web stuff.

, I don't know if its bollocks but he said you could watch people thrown into a cage with a tiger and things like proper gladiator fights to the death

He said the people behind it would want so many bitcoins for the event to happen as soon as everyone had donated enough coins they would be sent a password and a URL and the fight would start!

Like I said could be bollocks though.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Randy Watson said:


> I had a mate who was into all this deep web and shadow web stuff.
> 
> , I don't know if its bollocks but he said you could watch people thrown into a cage with a tiger and things like proper gladiator fights to the death
> 
> ...


I think your mate might have been describing this little-known Samuel L Jackson movie:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Common Law, Human Rights Act.
> 
> I'm really starting to despise you


No, come on gobsht, you've made another incorrect statement, back it up for once

He wont.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> No, come on gobsht, you've made another incorrect statement, back it up for once
> 
> He wont.


So I can stand in the street and film through your house window? Srs question.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> So I can stand in the street and film through your house window? Srs question.


Straight answer, yes mate.

There are several things you could be charged with (if the police/cps bother) but its not illegal to film anyone on private property.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Straight answer, yes mate.
> 
> There are several things you could be charged with (if the police/cps bother) but its not illegal to film anyone on private property.


Can I film police in the police station?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can I film police in the police station?


Yes because anyone can film anything in a public place.

Technically some overground stations aren't publicly owned and if the security there take a disliking to someone filming they have been removed with force by police even though there is no law supporting this, in this case the police are breaking the law by the use of force and a civilian has the right to make a citizens arrest. Check out youtube for dozens of these occurrences.

There is no specific law that states you cannot film someone in a private place, i.e. standing in the street filming someone in their own home, but if the occupier catches a person taking photographs and that person cannot justify their actions, or has asked permission, I can't see the police not exercising serious force in determining why that person is filming, say for example you could be harassing someone, filming someone getting dressed and undressed which if you intend to publish is a breach of the Data Protection Act and grounds for prosecution, or you could be intending to cause them harm or injury which most definitely is a law breaker.

To be clear though, no, no specific law, although many people have argued with each over in court citing the Human Rights Act and Common Law. I'd expect them to make appraisal of all this in the future, I'd like to hope to protect home owners and members of the general public, but I have a feeling that if specific photography laws come in it will only be to protect business, i.e. can't film a bank, can't film in the job centre, can't film the operations of some scum bag corporation without getting banged up, they do this already so may as well make it official in black ink


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Yes because anyone can film anything in a public place.
> 
> Technically some overground stations aren't publicly owned and if the security there take a disliking to someone filming they have been removed with force by police even though there is no law supporting this, in this case the police are breaking the law by the use of force and a civilian has the right to make a citizens arrest. Check out youtube for dozens of these occurrences.
> 
> ...


Fella, you've already shown you know nothing about it, you said the exact opposite this morning

Still waiting for the law that makes it illegal to film on private property you spouted bollox about this morning.

Question- which law? Will he answer? Course not.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can I film police in the police station?


I'll find out and let you know mate.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Fella, you've already shown you know nothing about it, you said the exact opposite this morning
> 
> Still waiting for the law that makes it illegal to film on private property you spouted bollox about this morning.
> 
> Question- which law? Will he answer? Course not.


it is illegal to film *on* private property without permission , if you are asked to leave and dont it then becomes trespass as you have no right to be there anyway.

im ****ed if im trawling thru gov.org for the actual law but theres a rundown here for photographers.

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2012/04/14/photographers-rights-the-ultimate-guide/

you can also read 7.4.5. here (bbc)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/editorialguidelines/page/guidelines-privacy-privacy-consent/


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aqualung said:


> it is illegal to film *on* private property without permission , if you are asked to leave and dont it then becomes trespass as you have no right to be there anyway.
> 
> im ****ed if im trawling thru gov.org for the actual law but theres a rundown here for photographers.
> 
> ...


 desksitter said its illegal to film someone on private property, not its illegal to film ON private property.

Im currently sat watching two sites that have no idea I'm watching them, and I get paid for it, great isn't it.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Fella, you've already shown you know nothing about it, you said the exact opposite this morning
> 
> Still waiting for the law that makes it illegal to film on private property you spouted bollox about this morning.
> 
> Question- which law? Will he answer? Course not.


I really hate the way you lie to make a point. You're a very difficult person you know, god knows what you'll be like in another 20 years.

I have trouble dealing with your idiocy. Don't talk about what I know or don't know, you know nothing about me. I know for a fact I know more about my rights than you do, you have trouble even accepting that the state has an evil side, despite owing the state thousands through fraud it really amazes me why you are such an adamant partisan of all and sundry.

You seem too incapable of reading between the lines, one on many faults. So in black and white AGAIN.. Clearly, there is no law, I could have explained in a long winded way that it's not technically unlawful like I did a few posts ago, or I can say it's against the law as in most cases filming someone on their property will cause you to be lead out of the place and into a police van, for all intents and purposes it is unlawful. You're just a very difficult petty person, would you like any part of this post explained further for you to understand?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

aqualung said:


> it is illegal to film *on* private property without permission , if you are asked to leave and dont it then becomes trespass as you have no right to be there anyway.
> 
> im ****ed if im trawling thru gov.org for the actual law but theres a rundown here for photographers.
> 
> ...


He's right there is technically no law but his autism prevents him from having a reasonable dialogue. He's being pedantic about the actual law, the technical law that states a person can't film another person in their property and he's right there isn't one.

What he'll now fail to address is the fact that filming someone else on their property without consent will land the person in prison but he won't bother to comment further after that he'll just leave the thread and move onto the next one writing pugnacious abrasive sh1te


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I really hate the way you lie to make a point. You're a very difficult person you know, god knows what you'll be like in another 20 years.
> 
> I have trouble dealing with your idiocy. Don't talk about what I know or don't know, you know nothing about me. I know for a fact I know more about my rights than you do, you have trouble even accepting that the state has an evil side, despite owing the state thousands through fraud it really amazes me why you are such an adamant partisan of all and sundry.
> 
> You seem too incapable of reading between the lines, one on many faults. So in black and white AGAIN.. Clearly, there is no law, I could have explained in a long winded way that it's not technically unlawful like I did a few posts ago, or I can say it's against the law as in most cases filming someone on their property will cause you to be lead out of the place and into a police van, for all intents and purposes it is unlawful. You're just a very difficult petty person, would you like any part of this post explained further for you to understand?


Pie chart?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> desksitter said its illegal to film someone on private property, not* its illegal to film ON private property.*
> 
> Im currently sat watching two sites that have no idea I'm watching them, and I get paid for it, great isn't it.


Under what law? :laugh:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Pie chart?


I don't get it


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I'll find out and let you know mate.


It's not illegal it's a public place


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Under what law? :laugh:


Stupid, are you going to prove your comment this morning or not?

He wont.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> He's right there is technically no law but his autism prevents him from having a reasonable dialogue. He's being pedantic about the actual law, the technical law that states a person can't film another person in their property and he's right there isn't one.
> 
> What he'll now fail to address is the fact that filming someone else on their property without consent will land the person in prison but he won't bother to comment further after that he'll just leave the thread and move onto the next one writing pugnacious abrasive sh1te


No it wont, now you've said today it is illegal and it isnt, make your mind up.

Which one?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Just for anyone reading, just to summarise:

1) saxondale has called me out on me saying it's against the law to film in a private place, and has requested the law

2) He's now gone on to say it's against the law to film ON a private place, but not film a private place, and I've asked him which law states this

3) I don't understand his last question

There is a serious language barrier between us so perhaps at this stage someone can intervene to help the situation, it would be appreciated on my part


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I really hate the way you lie to make a point. You're a very difficult person you know, god knows what you'll be like in another 20 years.
> 
> I have trouble dealing with your idiocy. Don't talk about what I know or don't know, you know nothing about me. I know for a fact I know more about my rights than you do, you have trouble even accepting that the state has an evil side, despite owing the state thousands through fraud it really amazes me why you are such an adamant partisan of all and sundry.
> 
> You seem too incapable of reading between the lines, one on many faults. So in black and white AGAIN.. Clearly, there is no law, I could have explained in a long winded way that it's not technically unlawful like I did a few posts ago, or I can say it's against the law as in most cases filming someone on their property will cause you to be lead out of the place and into a police van, for all intents and purposes it is unlawful. You're just a very difficult petty person, would you like any part of this post explained further for you to understand?


I work surveillance you fool, I know a damm site more than you do, now you've made a fool of yourself why not fck off once and for all? You dont bring a single thing to the forum.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Just for anyone reading, just to summarise:
> 
> 1) saxondale has called me out on me saying it's against the law to film in a private place, and has requested the law
> 
> ...


Stop digging mate, youve made a total fool of yourself


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to need a translator for you in future, I'll be honest I don't understand almost anything you're saying half the time, I just don't get you at all


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Stop digging mate, youve made a total fool of yourself


In plain English, can you summarise for me your actual point?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I think I'm going to need a translator for you in future, I'll be honest I don't understand almost anything you're saying half the time, I just don't get you at all


You said this morning its illegal to film someone on private property without their permission

Is it or isnt it?

Simple question so only a simple answer required?

Yes its illegal

No its not illegal

Now, are you going to answer or just carry on?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Just say correct or inccorect because the miscommunication here is incredible.

I'm going to make a statement and you say whether it is correct or incorrect based on what you believe to be true.

1) You believe it is lawful to film private property if you are on public property?

2) You believe it is lawful to film anyone anywhere?

Just answer correct or incorrect to both 1) and 2)


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You said this morning its illegal to film someone on private property without their permission
> 
> Is it or isnt it?
> 
> ...


I don't think we are able to communicate mate.

I thought I had answered this question at least three times already, genuinely. I'm not being pedantic in saying that or trying to wind you up. If you are so confused that you need me to explain it then we're having serious problems.

Perhaps I'll highlight what I said again, hold up one sec


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I've got £5 on Saxondale to win in the 26th round.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Just say correct or inccorect because the miscommunication here is incredible.
> 
> I'm going to make a statement and you say whether it is correct or incorrect based on what you believe to be true.
> 
> ...


So no answer, you could have saved a few hours bollox cause everyone knew you wouldnt give one, your a troll mate and a not very good one.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't think we are able to communicate mate.
> 
> I thought I had answered this question at least three times already, genuinely. I'm not being pedantic in saying that or trying to wind you up. If you are so confused that you need me to explain it then we're having serious problems.
> 
> Perhaps I'll highlight what I said again, hold up one sec


Your proving his point by not just putting yes or no


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> I've got £5 on Saxondale to win in the 26th round.


Seen as I make my living filming people on private property without their permission .......... its not a fair bet mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

#powerful said:


> Your proving his point by not just putting yes or no


Hes just a troll mate


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Hes just a troll mate


So it seems mate !

The biggest argument for having no 'general discussion' section would be people like him would have no reason to post lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You said this morning its illegal to film someone on private property without their permission
> 
> Is it or isnt it?
> 
> ...


Technically some overground stations aren't publicly owned and if the security there take a disliking to someone filming they have been removed with force by police even though *there is no law supporting this*, in this case the police are breaking the law by the use of force and a civilian has the right to make a citizens arrest. Check out youtube for dozens of these occurrences.

*There is no specific law that states you cannot film someone in a private place,* i.e. standing in the street filming someone in their own home, but if the occupier catches a person taking photographs and that person cannot justify their actions, or has asked permission, I can't see the police not exercising serious force in determining why that person is filming, say for example you could be harassing someone, filming someone getting dressed and undressed which if you intend to publish is a breach of the Data Protection Act and grounds for prosecution, or you could be intending to cause them harm or injury which most definitely is a law breaker.

*To be clear though, no, no specific law,* although many people have argued with each over in court citing the Human Rights Act and Common Law. I'd expect them to make appraisal of all this in the future, I'd like to hope to protect home owners and members of the general public, but I have a feeling that if specific photography laws come in it will only be to protect business, i.e. can't film a bank, can't film in the job centre, can't film the operations of some scum bag corporation without getting banged up, they do this already so may as well make it official in black ink

You seem too incapable of reading between the lines, one on many faults. *So in black and white AGAIN.. Clearly, there is no law,* I could have explained in a long winded way that it's not technically unlawful like I did a few posts ago, or I can say it's against the law as in most cases filming someone on their property will cause you to be lead out of the place and into a police van, for all intents and purposes it is unlawful. You're just a very difficult petty person, would you like any part of this post explained further for you to understand?

*He's right there is technically no law* but his autism prevents him from having a reasonable dialogue. He's being pedantic about the actual law, the technical law that states a person can't film another person in their property and he's right there isn't one.

----------------------------------------

Can someone explain to me why saxondale as so much trouble understanding me


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> So no answer, you could have saved a few hours bollox cause everyone knew you wouldnt give one, your a troll mate and a not very good one.


Moving on then, as you won't answer my question but I've now answered yours.

Please answer this question:

Saxondale, you've said that it is against the law to film private property but not ON private property, can you please state which law states this is true?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> So it seems mate !
> 
> The biggest argument for having no 'general discussion' section would be people like him would have no reason to post lol


**** off your not involved in this.

Go away


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> **** off your not involved in this.
> 
> Go away


No


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> No


Reported for baiting then.

Get a life


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Reported for baiting then.
> 
> Get a life


Lmao

Grown 'man' reports someone and then tells everyone

Then tells the person to get a life

:lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Moving on then, as you won't answer my question but I've now answered yours.
> 
> Please answer this question:
> 
> Saxondale, you've said that it is against the law to film private property but not ON private property, can you please state which law states this is true?


Stupid question, stupid, log off mate, go to the gym (I am in 5 mins) get a girlfriend or boyfriend if that floats your boat.

Better still just fck off.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Just **** off back to where you came from. Don't talk to me if you don't like it. I'm dealing with this and YOU are aggravating the situation.

I hope the MODS see it for what it is.

I'd love to know who your alt is. Nothing better to do


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

#powerful said:


> Lmao
> 
> Grown 'man' reports someone and then tells everyone
> 
> ...


Mate he'll start talking about you highjacking his thread soon, same pattern.

Has he called you a **** yet? Thats another favourite of his

Edit - posted too slow


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Stupid question, stupid, log off mate, go to the gym (I am in 5 mins) get a girlfriend or boyfriend if that floats your boat.
> 
> Better still just fck off.


No you answer that question now you're giving it the big one.

I've clearly back tracked on what I said. Having stated numerous times it's not unlawful...

You however have said it's not unlawful but under certain conditions it is and now I want YOU to justify to ME what law supports your opinion


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Just **** off back to where you came from. Don't talk to me if you don't like it. I'm dealing with this and YOU are aggravating the situation.
> 
> I hope the MODS see it for what it is.
> 
> I'd love to know who your alt is. *Nothing better to do*


Says the guy who lives on a training and steroid forum when he has no interest in either !?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Just **** off back to where you came from. Don't talk to me if you don't like it. I'm dealing with this and YOU are aggravating the situation.
> 
> I hope the MODS see it for what it is.
> 
> I'd love to know who your alt is. Nothing better to do


This was directed at shirtless BTW, not the chap holding a piece of paper over his face in the mirror


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> No you answer that question now you're giving it the big one.
> 
> I've clearly back tracked on what I said. Having stated numerous times it's not unlawful...
> 
> You however have said it's not unlawful but under certain conditions it is and now I want YOU to justify to ME what law supports your opinion


Think about your question? How do you prove a negative?

Now fck off mate, seriously your a joke


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Says the guy who lives on a training and steroid forum when he has no interest in either !?


Your on a sad wind up mate. Nothing sadder than deliberately provoking someone and then whining about who has more of a life.

Go away.

You're now on ignore, let's see if this works


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gep7h
> 
> For anyone that wants this sh1t to be real!!


Lol and back to the original post!


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> This was directed at shirtless BTW, not the chap holding a piece of paper over his face in the mirror


Says the guy who would never dare post a single real pic of himself :lol:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Think about your question? How do you prove a negative?
> 
> Now fck off mate, seriously your a joke


Don't understand your question again mate...

How do I prove a negative?

Can you explain the question?

Seriously


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Who thinks @saxondale and @DeskSitter are the same person, just a split personality argueing online


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> So no answer, you could have saved a few hours bollox cause everyone knew you wouldnt give one, your a troll mate and a not very good one.


And yet you dedicate your whole online existence arguing with the man!!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Who thinks @saxondale and @DeskSitter are the same person, just a split personality argueing online


No not at all I found them on line here

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pe0rNieL-Q

:laugh:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> And yet you dedicate your whole online existence arguing with the man!!!


I'm not a teamster but I did liked this comment because it's spot on.

I think he talks in riddles just to avoid having a normal conversation...

Perhaps it's just me but I really have trouble understanding 80% of what he says, the context of it, or the attitude behind it. One of those situations where you completely misunderstand someone because it's online, you can't see the face or the way things are said or how they are said. I'm totally lost with this guy, never seen anything quite like it


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyways... To put this back on topic.

Part 4 bitch*s


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gep7h


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

zasker said:


> Anyways... To put this back on topic.
> 
> Part 4 bitch*s
> 
> ...


Zasker I don't think this will make any difference I already posted part 4 twice yet they seem to enjoy using your thread for the handbag fighting :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Zasker I don't think this will make any difference I already posted part 4 twice yet they seem to enjoy using your thread for the handbag fighting :lol:


I didn't notice, I couldn't be ar*sed trolling through the fight to check.

Maybe they just need a snicker?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't think the hitman thing is real, the way it's written doesn't seem realistic to me.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I don't think the hitman thing is real, the way it's written doesn't seem realistic to me.


Agree.

Id be sitting in the bath with the 50.cal pointed at the door not typing in starbucks lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I don't think the hitman thing is real, the way it's written doesn't seem realistic to me.


Also if you've read the first part he has a lot of "friends"... My friend at DMV, my friend in the gun shop.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

#powerful said:


> Agree.
> 
> Id be sitting in the bath with the 50.cal pointed at the door not typing in starbucks lol


But some times the best hiding place is in plain sight.

Especially if the person looking for you is blind.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> And yet you dedicate your whole online existence arguing with the man!!!


no mate, i do occasionally post something to do with training, you?

oh dear god, he`s taken to sending me pm`s now

anyone know the number of that hitman


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> no mate, i do occasionally post something to do with training, you?
> 
> oh dear god, he`s taken to sending me pm`s now
> 
> anyone know the number of that hitman


The day your banned from this place will be a good day for me.

Someday the bullsh1t will catch up with you, mark my words

And you know the worst thing? You won't allow me to be on this forum in peace because you choose to involve me, you talk to me. I've tried ignoring you, that didn't work, tried giving back to you which does work, tried having a reasonable discussion,, always fails because you're incapable or unwilling, still none the wiser as to which.

SO I'm forced to have to talk to you even though that's impossible because the way you type is like another language to me. If you were a mature individual you would respect other peoples opinions enough to let them be, you'd rather poke and agitate and then dance around in a childlike manner. Your going on 60, this is the sad part.

The most I can hope for is that people see it for what it is, I'm really at my wits end trying to 'get' you, it's never going to happen


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> The day your banned from this place will be a good day for me.
> 
> Someday the bullsh1t will catch up with you, mark my words
> 
> ...


mate, you posted some incorrect advice, someone picked you up on it, thats how life works.

its not your internet, its not your thread and its not your forum, I dont want to be your friend and you dont need to "get" me, grow up and get some help with your problem.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> *no mate, i do occasionally post something to do with training, you?*
> 
> oh dear god, he`s taken to sending me pm`s now
> 
> anyone know the number of that hitman


This is the general section of a body building site. The general section. It's been stated by MODs before that general constitutes GENERAL topics, they don't have to be fitness related.

Is it worth me asking the question what you find hard to understand about this?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> mate, you posted some incorrect advice, someone picked you up on it, thats how life works.
> 
> its not your internet, its not your thread and its not your forum, I dont want to be your friend and you dont need to "get" me, grow up and get some help with your problem.


Then don't talk to me?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> *mate, you posted some incorrect advice, someone picked you up on it, thats how life works.*
> 
> its not your internet, its not your thread and its not your forum, I dont want to be your friend and you dont need to "get" me, grow up and get some help with your problem.


Really goes to show your inflated ego there. You really think so much of yourself don't you ?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Really goes to show your inflated ego there. You really think so much of yourself don't you ?


Dont worry, hes decided to have a dig at me tonight.Give you some respite.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Dont worry, hes decided to have a dig at me tonight.Give you some respite.


nah I`m having a joke with you, which you took in good humour.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Dont worry, hes decided to have a dig at me tonight.Give you some respite.


Shouldn't have to suffer it, it's been going on for too long now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Really goes to show your inflated ego there. You really think so much of yourself don't you ?


erm, was stating a fact?

you said something wrong (again) I corrected it. you really do need some help mate, you have big issues.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> nah I`m having a joke with you, which you took in good humour.


I don't think most people really understand your good humor. I don't

You also seem to think it's perfectly appropriate to continually fog horn on at someone who doesn't want to speak to you back, the equivalent of following someone down the street whose just told you to get fukced on the grounds it's freedom of speech. You don't seem to have manners or courtesy of any kind. Bullish is a word I'd use for you.

No decency or class


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> erm, was stating a fact?
> 
> you said something wrong (again) I corrected it. you really do need some help mate, you have big issues.


There are no facts here mate just you, me and your ego


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't think most people really understand your good humor. I don't
> 
> You also seem to think it's perfectly appropriate to continually fog horn on at someone who doesn't want to speak to you back, the equivalent of following someone down the street whose just told you to get fukced on the grounds it's freedom of speech. You don't seem to have manners or courtesy of any kind. Bullish is a word I'd use for you.
> 
> No decency or class


stop talking to me you mentalist!!!!!!!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> stop talking to me you mentalist!!!!!!!


The irony of this statement, jesus christ.

Your the bully when it suits, then the victim.

Who do you think you fool with this charade ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> The irony of this statement, jesus christ.
> 
> Your the bully when it suits, then the victim.
> 
> Who do you think you fool with this charade ?


your still doing it, why do you keep hounding me? your mad, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> One of my guys in the chech republic Skyped me a step by step guide.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> stop talking to me you mentalist!!!!!!!


And to capitalise on the gross hypocrisy and absurdity of this statement I'll ask an open question.

How many times have you looked at my profile in the last 3 months?

Now compare that to how many times I've checked yours.... Zero..

I think that speaks volumes


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> And to capitalise on the gross hypocrisy and absurdity of this statement I'll ask an open question.
> 
> How many times have you looked at my profile in the last 3 months?
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

make it stop


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> your still doing it, why do you keep hounding me? your mad, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


You're more than welcome not to reply, nobody is forcing you


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> make it stop


Sound like a mental asylum patient there. Perhaps this is where we've been going all along


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Do you two want to put down the keyboards? I'll send Kanye round if not.

Note... That joke may be funnier in my head.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your still doing it, why do you keep hounding me? your mad, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


Google 'desksitter' mate to see what it actually means lol. Explains everything


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

#powerful said:


> Google 'desksitter' mate to see what it actually means lol. Explains everything


I'm disappointed, I was expecting some very graphic volatile pornographic explanation... Not that.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zasker said:


> Do you two want to put down the keyboards? I'll send Kanye round if not.
> 
> Note... That joke may be funnier in my head.


passed a dull evening, added to a not too serious thread, keeps crap out of the main board, problem is desksitter thinks its all real - he mad.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> passed a dull evening, added to a not too serious thread, keeps crap out of the main board, problem is desksitter thinks its all real - he mad.


Maybe it is, maybe it isn't... It could be like the matrix "cue cool sound effects"

Edit - I'm starting to think I may have took one to many knocks to the head during rugby practice tonight.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

zasker said:


> I'm disappointed, I was expecting some very graphic volatile pornographic explanation... Not that.


Well you got me sat here waiting for part 5 of a fcuking story :laugh:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> passed a dull evening, added to a not too serious thread, keeps crap out of the main board, problem is desksitter thinks its all real - he mad.


Yeah well I don't really want to be part of your entertainment... and then you say something like ''what do you contribute, not more than me''.. at other times, it's all bullsh1t everything you say

You're a fukcing troll


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Yeah well I don't really want to be part of your entertainment... and then you say something like ''what do you contribute, not more than me''.. at other times, it's all bullsh1t everything you see.
> 
> You're a fukcing troll


stop talking to me, ive asked you twice - reported for been a retard.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

#powerful said:


> Well you got me sat here waiting for part 5 of a fcuking story :laugh:


 :lol: might as well read the last part... To be honest there are only two outcomes, he dies or the hitman dies...

I guess a this could be he wakes up and it's all a dream.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> stop talking to me, ive asked you twice - reported for been a retard.


Yup, really irritating when some weirdo keeps following you around post quoting you and asking you questions isn't it ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zasker said:


> :lol: might as well read the last part... To be honest there are only two outcomes, he dies or the hitman dies...
> 
> I guess a this could be he wakes up and it's all a dream.


does he not shoot the frog then? rubbish ending to a book that is.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> stop talking to me, ive asked you twice - reported for been a retard.


Not to be pedantic, but if you don't want him to talk to you, why are you quoting him?

Sorry if I'm missing something, I've not paid much attention to the great saxondale vs desksitter posts.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Yup, really irritating when some weirdo keeps following you around post quoting you and asking you questions isn't it ?


who said that, is someone there?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zasker said:


> Not to be pedantic, but if you don't want him to talk to you, why are you quoting him?
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing something, I've not paid much attention to the great saxondale vs desksitter posts.


its part of his care in the community - keeps him off the porn sites


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> who said that, is someone there?


Look forward to speak to you again soon on here then

Sarcasm - OBVIOUSLY.

When you next try and initiate a dialogue with me on here I'm going to quote this

''stop talking to me, ive asked you twice - reported for been a retard.''


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> its part of his care in the community - keeps him off the porn sites


OI... Nothing wrong with those sites, you can get some forarm gains from them :lol:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

zasker said:


> Not to be pedantic, but if you don't want him to talk to you, why are you quoting him?
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing something, I've not paid much attention to the great saxondale vs desksitter posts.


I'd like that question answered as well


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

hands up whose been to the gym this week?

put yours down frog.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Look forward to speak to you again soon on here then
> 
> Sarcasm - OBVIOUSLY.
> 
> ...


i have never, not once initiated a dialogue with you you stupid boy.

who in their right mind would ever, ever be that stupid?

i simply corrected another of your erroneous posts anyhow, back on ignore you go


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> i have never, not once initiated a dialogue with you you stupid boy.
> 
> who in their right mind would ever, ever be that stupid?
> 
> i simply corrected another of your erroneous posts anyhow, back on ignore you go


Woah.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> i have never, not once initiated a dialogue with you you stupid boy.
> 
> who in their right mind would ever, ever be that stupid?
> 
> i simply corrected another of your erroneous posts anyhow, back on ignore you go


.............................

You won't mind not ever speaking to me again then

?

Awaits ''I can speak to anyone I like on a public forum if you don't like it don't post'' comment


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> i have never, not once initiated a dialogue with you you stupid boy.
> 
> who in their right mind would ever, ever be that stupid?
> 
> i simply corrected another of your erroneous posts anyhow,* back on ignore you go*


Please for the love of God let this be true !


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

And I'm OUTTA HERE

**** finally dealt with.

Let's see how long he keeps to that 'ignore'


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> And I'm OUTTA HERE
> 
> **** finally dealt with.
> 
> Let's see how long he keeps to that 'ignore'


fck you on about "dealt with" you silly troll boy?

you mad, honestly, you actually do seem to have mental issues.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

haha, that cat pic is funny...

why dont we settle this like dignified people.



but in seriousness, im going to bed, dont argue too much as i dont want pages and pages to read through, but argue enough that ive got a decent read before i go to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gmhkc


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Zurg said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gmhkc


Haha cheers mate !


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Badabing ...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2gyf7a

Badaboom!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2h426y


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Zurg said:


> Badabing ...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Going to read the last part to night, no spoilers!!!


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow that argument between Saxondale and desksitter was aids.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Akura said:


> Wow that argument between Saxondale and desksitter was aids.


kids play mate


----------

